# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Creo que es seta de chopo pero no estoy seguro.

## perdiguera

Ayer vi  estas setas nacidas como consecuencia de las lluvias de días anteriores y como tengo dudas de qué especie es las pongo aquí por si alguno las conoce.












Gracias.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-dic-2013),Los terrines (22-dic-2013)

----------


## eldelassetas

Si, parece la Agrocybe aegerita. Un saludo, Elias

----------

Los terrines (25-dic-2013),perdiguera (26-dic-2013)

----------


## Azuer

A mí también me lo parecen.

Saludos.

----------

perdiguera (26-dic-2013)

----------

